# Marine Aquariums > Equipment and Water Quality Management >  t5 or led

## lost

I know I know, how many times has this been asked but my led unit is failing and it will cost me about £60 to get a new light panel or should I go down the cheaper t5 route

----------


## Gary R

To be honest Dave I do like LEDs lighting, These days they have come a long long way, As you know I have the Radion LEDs on my tank and have seen a 100%  improvement in the growth of my corals and I think it was the best move I made for this tank, as it's rimless and I don't have all the wiring as I had with the T5s.

But saying that I used T5 for meany years and had no problems at all only problem was heat off them....T5 tubes are expensive to run LEDs are expensive to buy so they both have there ups and downs but both do the job.

----------


## lost

Thanks gaz were my son works they have a interpet led with sun rise and sun set I am goin to have a look at that in a bit . You have to buy the timer on its own tho

----------

*Gary R* (12-05-2017)

----------

